# Width between forks versus accuracy?



## mountain joe

I have done a forum search on this subject and read the results of that search. It seems as though the consensus is that wider forks are more forgiving of poor form and produce slightly faster speeds. Narrower distance between forks is less forgiving of poor form (IE more fork hits) but is more accurate.

My question is......WHY are narrow forks more accurate or is this statement also debatable and not proven?


----------



## treefork

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nicholson

Bill hays has kinda wide forks for his seal sniper but still very accurate. Form is everything for me with any slingshot. If I have poor form my accuracy suffers. But as I remind myself to shoot correctly(it becomes 2nd nature after awhile) I impress myself sometimes. Being comfortable with the width of your forks is next


----------



## Aefr

It seems that some people think that. But in my experience its not. They are both just as accurate if you put the practice in. The only difference in my opinion is the sight picture. The statement that they are more forgiving of form is more of a matter of technique to me. The fork hits increase dramatically if you don't use the right technique.


----------



## Charles

Personally, I do not think there is much basis for the claim that narrower forks are more accurate. Sure, if the gap between your forks is 8 inches, you are probably going to have trouble. But I do not believe there is any great accuracy difference in a fork width of say 1.5 inches and 3 inches.

We are all different. Just try a few and see what suits you best.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

To me I think It has to do with the sniper not the rifle


----------



## Imperial

Oneproudmeximan said:


> To me I think It has to do with the sniper not the rifle


yup its the







indian, not the







arrow


----------



## mountain joe

Thanks folks. I guess I just want to put everything in my favor at this stage. To me, a fork of around two inches is more pleasing to the eye and appears more professional than the wider ones.


----------



## jazz

I think that everybody is right here, which only proves that slingshots are amazing stuff..

Some time ago I thought that narrower forks are more sleak. they are for sure better pocketable and that they are more accurate (that is, me with them).

Then I studied Bill Hays' video on wide forks versus narrow ones, and also his video on his shooting style.

Mmmmm.. I think that there is something very good in it and now I am exploring it: 90 degress shooting style with some wider forks. For some unexplained reason I have somewhat better results related to accuracy this way - kill me if I know why, and if I find out I will write about it.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I Have always heard (and believed) that wide forks are more accurate and less likely to produce fork hits but narrower forks are slightly faster, have more fork hits and are less accurate. But it all depends on how you aim. The big 2.5 inch fork widths are way too much for me and I can't be very accurate at all with pickle forks. I really like about 1.5 inches between the forks and think it gives a good balance between accuracy and speed with no fork hits and rarely ever band slap. But that's just my opinion. Thanks Josh


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

I find wider gap more accurate but less powerful myself.

Accuracy is more important IMO.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Yep


----------



## Tag

I have tried several different sizes, but since I have started shooting what I refer to as the appropriate size according to the size of my hand. MJ got me started on narrower and shorter forks which I can control without a lanyard. Bill Hays gave me two smaller OTT tube shooters which has helped immensely. I just feel if you need a lanyard you are shooting too (long) of a slingshot. I also believe the release is a big part of shooting. Take the PFS (please) for instance, talk about needing a good release. I guess it's like a baseball bat, a smaller person usually doesn't do well with too long of a bat.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Nicely said tag I am starting to agree with you I really can control some of my smaller forks better and find myself shooting them more and more and not needing lanyards. Then again I shoot with really weak bands  but still I agree and am starting to become really accurate with my smaller shooters. Thanks Josh


----------



## Tag

Thanks, the grip in my hands is not what it used to be. Surely Charles is going to get in on this one.


----------



## oldmiser

Tag said:


> Thanks, the grip in my hands is not what it used to be. Surely Charles is going to get in on this one.


Grip! what is that..seems when old arthur strike's there is not much...going to have to get a long handle..tie a long cord around my wrist to keep the shooter

in place......yeah well working with a weight bag to buils up strength in hands....

Now as to fork width..for my self..1 1/2" & 2" between the forks seem to be better for me any way....

Only thing I can say is when you find a shooter that fits your hand & you can shoot it pretty well..then stay with that shooter & learn how to

shoot better with it..as too hitting your target every time......

Depends on what application do you want to do..BB shooting...plinking...Hunting.....

each shooter is designed to different tasks.....I am not sure if one shooter can do it all for your shooting.....

It's like using a paring knife to carve a Turkey......Choose the right shooter for what your going to use it for.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag

The fork length and type of bands is just as important for me. Here is an for lack of.example. MJ braces his slingshot almost to the end of the forks, and he uses light tubes, so he doesn't need a lanyard. Most of the pull would be controlled at the forks not the handle. With my smaller slingshots I have very little pressure on the handle end. Also MJ has got me shooting lighter bands which helped dramatically. It's like shooting a 25Lb bow and then switching to a 60Lb bow. The one you can control the best as Charles says.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Until I get a chrony I can't say either is faster because gkj got faster with narrow and bill got faster with wide .


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Old miser my problem is anytime I make a slingshot I really like I want to make another just to make sure I can repeat it  and my other problem is I like all of my slingshots so much when I shoot I usually shoot with two or three


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Yah it's a bit of a subjective topic but it's good to ask such questions. I own dozens of slingshots and in my experience, its like a couple guys already mentioned, accuracy usually has more to do with the practitioner than the slingshot itself. I personally have gravitated towards a TTF setup with a wider and lower fork gap for a few reasons.....mainly because I don't get any handslaps, I like the reference point when looking down the bands, I saw improvements in my accuracy and I find the bands tend to last me a little bit longer, Ergo I enjoy the experience more and that's what its all about. 

Tom


----------



## JonM

sharpshooterJD said:


> Old miser my problem is anytime I make a slingshot I really like I want to make another just to make sure I can repeat it  and my other problem is I like all of my slingshots so much when I shoot I usually shoot with two or three


I'd love to see a 2 or 3 handed slingshooting video :rofl:


----------

